# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Export review comments and feedback from word document to excel

## ujosan

Hi,

I have word document. It has numerous feedback and review comments. I want them to be exported to excel work sheet in a specific column with the name of the feedback and comment provider in an other column.

Has some one done it. Can some one please provide help regarding the above mentioned issue.

Thanks

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum

----------


## ujosan

Thanks Vlady....do you know how to export comments from word to excel.

----------


## vlady

VBA will do that... Macropod and Tony H seems to have a discussion with you regarding your problem..better explain to them your requirements.
maybe you should  tell them ---> "Import" comments from Ms word... using Excel...

and i think vba for that is long so patience from both side ( solver and you should be maintained    :Smilie:     goodluck.

regards,
vladimir

----------

